# Camera Land's Deal of the Day - Flashback Thursday +



## gr8fuldoug (Oct 29, 2013)

As I am sure you are aware by now, last year we started a *"Deal of the Day"* promo. This, "Deal of the Day" is posted everyday I am here at work, assuming I find the time each day to do this, lol.
We buy lots of demos, close-outs and assorted new product deals and sometimes we wind up with enough to offer crazy cheap deal on something awesome.

As it appears that Thursday's have become "Flashback Thursday's" I thought I would repost a few past "Deal of the Day" opportunities that we have remaining inventory on.....

Minox MD 8x42 CWP Monocular #62208 only $69.99

Minox MD 50 Straight Spotting Scope, #62226, a Vortex Hi-Country Tripod w/ Ball Head only $300.00

Pentax 20x60 PCF WP II #65810 only $179.99

Vortex Small Digital Camera Adapter for Spotting Scopes only $29.99

JOBO JIB 4 HD Sports Camera only $199.99

Schrade 20-function Full-Size Multi-Tool with Nylon Sheath and Folding Knife only $19.99

Vortex Razor HD 1-4x24 EBR-556 MOA Reticle #RZR124-E only $899.99

On something new and just added, our web builder has begun getting the *Vortex Demo Page* detail posted. It is not complete yet so please check back from time to time, however, all items are very limited quantity so just because it is there today does not mean it will be there tomorrow.

Please feel free to call Doug or Neil @ 212-753-5128 with any questions or to place an order.

*** These "Deal of the Day" opportunities last as long as we have inventory so if you see this and want this please give a call or check our site.


----------

